# anyone attending the canadian nationals?



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Is anyone here going to the GSDCC nationals in Kitchener in a few weeks? I have not been to the national since '99 and I have to admit I am getting pretty excited! All the vendors, commotion and fun conversations, I can't wait. 
My rescue boy Cajun is entered in the veterans class. This is his one time out in the show ring and I can't wait for him to have his moment of glory. He suffered horrible abuse for the first few years of his life and when he was rescued most of the Canadian ASL breeders knew the story. I can't wait to show Canada how far he's come and to show him off as a veteran :laugh: 
And Eli is going for the agility and TEC (temperament evaluation). This is his first real agility trial (only been in fun matches so far) so I'm pretty excited for him too! And the TEC should be fine - he has his CGN (CGC in the states), is a therapy dog and is not gun shy so I'm excited to add another title to his name


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Our club members have some dogs entered and our whole club will be there to support them!

We will look for you and root you on as well.


----------



## skam.xo (May 15, 2013)

I wish I was attending, however I will be at work.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I remember Cajun's story! Jack, the dog he was rescued with, turned out to be a beautiful champion in his own right!

I was wondering if the Cajun in your signature was the same dog!


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Mikelia said:


> Is anyone here going to the GSDCC nationals in Kitchener in a few weeks? I have not been to the national since '99 and I have to admit I am getting pretty excited! All the vendors, commotion and fun conversations, I can't wait.
> My rescue boy Cajun is entered in the veterans class. This is his one time out in the show ring and I can't wait for him to have his moment of glory. He suffered horrible abuse for the first few years of his life and when he was rescued most of the Canadian ASL breeders knew the story. I can't wait to show Canada how far he's come and to show him off as a veteran :laugh:
> And Eli is going for the agility and TEC (temperament evaluation). This is his first real agility trial (only been in fun matches so far) so I'm pretty excited for him too! And the TEC should be fine - he has his CGN (CGC in the states), is a therapy dog and is not gun shy so I'm excited to add another title to his name


 
Hi mikelia

Tracy and I will be there both days , we have a baby puppy entered Friday and cheer on reigner Saturday. We will be cheering on eli and Cajun also and all the hellwigg dogs that are entered 
It will be good to see Cajun and jack again. Good luck with both Eli and Cajun see you there

brian


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Xeph said:


> I was wondering if the Cajun in your signature was the same dog!


Yes he is  And he is in my picture too - the sable dog. Cajun is a house pet, does some nose work and obedience for fun but lives his life on a comfy bed and chases cats 
Can't wait to see everyone!


----------

